# Captain K Dancy



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

Chief mate of the tug Turmoil 
I believe this incident got me started on my sea gong.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obi.../naval-obituaries/10236118/Kenneth-Dancy.html


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

R.I.P. and condolences to his family and friends. The incident certainly brought home to a great many people that television had its advantages and was here to stay. There were many people following the TURMOIL saga.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day borderreiver,sm.yesterday,17:42.re:captain k dancy.he was certainly a hero.and had much courage.an amazing true story.may he rest in peace,and my condolences to his family.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------



## tsell (Apr 29, 2008)

Sad to hear of the passing of a very brave man. 
We were in the same storm on the Sheaf Arrow when the Flying Enterprise crossed our bow on Christmas Eve in a dangerous move.
The Aldis Lamp was shone onto her bridge and there appeared to be nobody in her wheelhouse, leading our Captain and Mate to conclude that, "She's on Iron Mike!" The conjecture was, that being Christmas Eve, all were having a great time below, hence our near collision when she didn't give way. We were advised to say nothing about it.
The subsequent events were to remain in my memory to this day.

Taff


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

one of the old school R I P matey


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

R.I.P.

A truly inspirational man in terms of courage and effort. He certainly inspired me, at the age of eight.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

He gets a fulsome obituary in yesterday's Times.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

RIP Captain Dancy


----------



## LouisB (Dec 23, 2007)

I remember as a ten year old rushing back from school to listen to the Flying Enterprise drama on the radio (Home Service) as it was then. Even at that age it was, to me, fascinating. Dick Barton and journey into space were fine, but this was real-time boys adventure stuff. R.I.P. Mr Dancy, as stated elsewhere, one of the 'old school'.

LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## borderreiver (Oct 11, 2008)

LouisB said:


> I remember as a ten year old rushing back from school to listen to the Flying Enterprise drama on the radio (Home Service) as it was then. Even at that age it was, to me, fascinating. Dick Barton and journey into space were fine, but this was real-time boys adventure stuff. R.I.P. Mr Dancy, as stated elsewhere, one of the 'old school'.
> 
> LouisB. (Scribe)


I was the same as your self. going to neighbours to get newspapers.I think both of them were our heroes.Home service was the the only radio allowed in our house (still is) having to put ear against the loud speaker to hear everything. My uncle who was a qm in P&O coming on his bike asking him questions about the the drama. and nearly in tears when she sunk nearly in sight of land.


----------



## bill connolly (Oct 28, 2006)

I remember the Flying Enterprise incident. I was on the Ben Nevis, and battling to say afloat in the same storm. One sea took out ventilators of number 1 and 2 holds, along with smashing in the doors to the after accommodation and steering flat. The steward's cabins ceased top exist. 
The ship put back to Falmouth where we thought we would see the arrival of the Flying Enterprise, but it sunk before she made port.
For many years there was a salvage company working on the wreck to recover the cargo.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

*Captain Dancy*

On the 6th. of July I bought a motorhome from a Mr Dancy. Discovered that he was a Nephew of Captain Dancy
I was on the British Endeavour in the area when the Flying Enterprise sank.
May he rest in peace.


----------

